# Mitsubishi WD-82738 Fast Blinking Green Light



## JohnRoss (Aug 5, 2011)

My Mitsubishi DLP WD-82738 has a Fast Blinking Status Green Light.

When I first turn on the TV the Green Status light flashes about 6 times then goes out. TV never turns on. If I press the TV on button again nothing happens.
If I unplug the TV then plug it back in then press the TV on button the green light does the same, blanks for a few seconds then goes out no picture, TV does not turn on.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Did a quick search and found this link.

http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2478118/mitsubishi-82738-blinking-green-light.html


----------

